# DIY: How to restore goggle lenses with damaged anti-fog coating



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Impressive work. Meguair’s makes good compounds. I use them when I build guitars and they always end-up wet-looking when I’m done. 
Glad you could salvage your lense.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Curious how the sea gold works. Wonder if the Smith wipes might be another option?

How cold was it at Revelstoke? Really cold temps always lead to the most problems staying unfogged for me, even with undamaged anti-fog coating. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

smellysell said:


> Curious how the sea gold works. Wonder if the Smith wipes might be another option?
> 
> How cold was it at Revelstoke? Really cold temps always lead to the most problems staying unfogged for me, even with undamaged anti-fog coating.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It was generally hovering around -10 celsius, but humid. I find the more tropical climates like at Revy are a lot worse on goggles, unless you get a rare day where it's -20 and still humid wherever you are. At my 'home' mountain Marmot we're frequently riding in -20 but with a dry wind, so I don't usually encounter fogging too bad, but it could be a function of the wind.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Look up the product called Cat Crap. I first found it on tongar website. Seems to work well for me I apply it in the morning before I hit the slopes. 

It's popular among motorcycle riders as well for their visors.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Honestly, I would rather have anti-fog later and deal with minor scratches. You normally don't see them being that close to your eyes but you WILL see fog forming up very quickly on cold days. I got some deep scratches on my Smith Squad lens on the outside by not handling them carefully but they are not even visible when I use the goggles. I am happy if they last more than 2 season and will get new ones every two years (I typically do about 50-60 days a season).


----------

